# Is this a good Blue foot baboon tarantula enclosure???



## Ignia (Aug 6, 2017)

My plan is to use a 10 gallon tank I have and fill it with around 4-7 tarantula safe soil. Is that good?? And is 67 degrees ok as that  is my room temperature or will it need a heat mat? I chose a pet hole because I read they are a bit more chill than other baboons.


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 6, 2017)

10 gallon is way overkill adults get about 3.5-4" A 1-2 gallon with 4-7" of sub will work fine. I have mine housed in a 1.5 gallon acrylic hexagon fish tank I found for free on CL. 
Like these

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## sasker (Aug 7, 2017)

Ignia said:


> My plan is to use a 10 gallon tank I have and fill it with around 4-7 tarantula safe soil. Is that good?? And is 67 degrees ok as that is my room temperature or will it need a heat mat? I chose a pet hole because I read they are a bit more chill than other baboons.


Judging by your questions, you have absolutely zero experience keeping tarantulas. Am I right? No reason to be ashamed, but wouldn't you prefer to gain at least some experience keeping tarantulas before you purchase a baboon tarantula?

Just check this threat for more information:

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/ow-ts-for-a-beginner.296704/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jones0911 (Aug 7, 2017)

Never use a heat mat.


----------



## basin79 (Aug 7, 2017)

Jones0911 said:


> Never use a heat mat.


I do wish the whole "heat mats are dangerous" bullshit would finally go away.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EulersK (Aug 7, 2017)

Not only will an OW be a bad idea for your first tarantula, but my god, what a _boring choice_. As @cold blood told you, you'll never see this spider. I really do hope you reconsider.

But @sdsnybny gave some solid advice, listen to the man.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 7, 2017)

I keep my lass in a large round clear tub. It was actually a bird fat ball container. 6" of substrate and a water dish. 

It seems I'm one of the few fortunate ones that regularly gets to see theirs. 

I'd say 67 is too cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 7, 2017)

I will add that from what others have typed I think you should look at getting another tarantula.

Having just 1 you're best having 1 that you'll regularly see. You won't go far wrong with a sexed juvenile female Brachypelma hamorii or sexed juvenile Grammostola pulchra.

Both stunning, hardy, more often than not out on display and are very long lived.

Brachypelma hamorii 






Grammostola pulchra

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## boina (Aug 7, 2017)

Ok, we had this thread where the OP asked for choices and unfortunately there were some people who broadcasted that "start with a sling and it will be ok" nonsense (baboons grow fast - you won't have much time to learn). Now the OP gets a baboon. At least it's not a P. chordatus - that would have been even worse. At least that 'boring' tarantula will rather hide in it's den than run out and attack. And I don't think someone who wants a baboon will go for a Grammostola or Brachy.

So, lets just make sure there are going to be as little difficulties as possible for the OP AND the tarantula in question.

First: Everyone else has already commented on the size of the tub: too big.

Second: 67 is ok, but maybe a bit low for a permanent temp. If you get a heat mat do *not ever* put it *under* the tank. A burrowing tarantula and a heat mat under the tank spells disaster. When the tarantula will get too hot instinct will tell it to burrow deaper, where it will encounter the heat mat and get even hotter - you see the problem. Put it at the side of the tank, or, even better, put it close to the tank without touching it and just use it to raise the ambient room temp around the tank.

And I can't resist putting a word of warning here: Baboon tarantulas move faster than the human eye can track. Make sure you don't lose your tarantula somewhere inside your room because it ran out of it's enclosure and you have no clue where it got to, because your eyes were too slow to follow it. And try not to get bit. (Your profile says you are 15 - if your parents allowed you a baboon they clearly have no idea what it is they were allowing you to keep.)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Helpful 1 | Award 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 7, 2017)

This is the tub I keep my adult female in. I was wrong earlier. I only have 5" of substrate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 7, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I do wish the whole "heat mats are dangerous" bullshit would finally go away.


Me too, if they're used in the proper way they can be an excellent way to keep tarantulas, as long as they're used in conjunction with a thermostat and not on the base of the enclosure it gives owners who live in colder climates the opportunity to own more exotic/heat loving spiders. I used to use them, I don't any more as the species I have just don't need that extra heat. If I was going to have say an Australian tarantula, which are obviously more heat tolerant I would use them, in the correct way of course. Most of the time they're just not needed, but sometimes they are, used properly, they're an excellent heat source.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 7, 2017)

I have 6 fossorial OW's - 0.0.3. C. minax, and 0.0.3. H. Laticeps, the C. minax and the H. laticeps are still slings, growing quickly, the laticeps are in enclosures with about 3" of sub just now, and the minax are away to be rehoused shortly, into 5" tall enclosures. The minax tend to burrow straight down, but the laticeps have burrowed all over their enclosures. OP 10 gallon enclosure is way too much, they'll never use all of it, it's just not practical. Anyways 2 gallons would be my recommendation similar to @sdsnybny has, and @basin79, giving plenty of depth is the goal, they won't need much width.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 7, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Not only will an OW be a bad idea for your first tarantula, but my god, what a _boring choice_. As @cold blood told you, you'll never see this spider. I really do hope you reconsider.
> 
> But @sdsnybny gave some solid advice, listen to the man.


I completely disagree. Owing the world's only known terrestrial trapdoor tarantula has been an amazing experience on my end. I love I. mira. While CB rarely sees his, I see mine fairly regularly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Aug 7, 2017)

viper69 said:


> While CB rarely sees his, I see mine fairly regularly.


But only because you were lucky enough to have yours build its burrow right up against the plastic/glass of the enclosure. As @basin79 shows, sometimes they build it in the middle of their enclosure. 

I'm just saying that _any_ burrowing species is a bit boring for newcomers. Sure, most slings burrow, but they grow out of that. New keepers want something that they'll actually see, not just a cup of dirt with a "I promise, there's a spider in there!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Aug 7, 2017)

EulersK said:


> But only because you were lucky enough to have yours build its burrow right up against the plastic/glass of the enclosure. As @basin79 shows, sometimes they build it in the middle of their enclosure.
> 
> I'm just saying that _any_ burrowing species is a bit boring for newcomers. Sure, most slings burrow, but they grow out of that. New keepers want something that they'll actually see, not just a cup of dirt with a "I promise, there's a spider in there!"


Good memory, BUT that's now the whole story HEH . Mine comes up to the surface frequently!!  Exception MAYBE, MAYBE NOT.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 8, 2017)

EulersK said:


> But only because you were lucky enough to have yours build its burrow right up against the plastic/glass of the enclosure. As @basin79 shows, sometimes they build it in the middle of their enclosure.
> 
> I'm just saying that _any_ burrowing species is a bit boring for newcomers. Sure, most slings burrow, but they grow out of that. New keepers want something that they'll actually see, not just a cup of dirt with a "I promise, there's a spider in there!"


I see my lass loads. Even recording her hunting outside of her burrow. 

But I have learned that my lass is the exception rather than the rule. That's why I advised the OP to choose something else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

